# SELMA comes to Blu-ray on May 5th, Digital HD on April 21st



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

EXPERIENCE THE POWER OF DIRECTOR AVA DUVERNAY’S MOVING EPIC



*SELMA*



Own the Critically Acclaimed Film on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack May 5, 2015





Buy It Two Weeks Early on Digital HD April 21, 2015​ 



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. –- Hailed as “extraordinary” (David Denby, The New Yorker), “deeply moving” (Claudia Puig, USA Today) and “a triumph” (A.O. Scott, New York Times), director Ava DuVernay’s powerful drama SELMA debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand May 5, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives two weeks early on Digital HD April 21, 2015.

Embraced by critics and audiences alike, SELMA was named one of the best films of the year by New York Times, New York Post, New York Magazine, Rolling Stone, Vanity Fair, Huffington Post, Entertainment Weekly, Variety, Hollywood Reporter and many more. The film was nominated for an Academy Award® for Best Picture and won the Oscar® for Best Original Song for John Legend and Common’s compelling tribute “Glory.”

Director Ava DuVernay delivers the “definitive depiction of the 1960s American civil rights movement” (Lou Lumenick, New York Post) with the incredible story of how Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. led the epic march from Selma to Montgomery to secure equal voting rights in an event that forever altered history. 2015 marks the 50th anniversary of the legendary march. 

David Oyelowo is “mesmerizing” (Kenneth Turan, Los Angeles Times) as Dr. King and leads an outstanding ensemble cast including Academy Award nominee Oprah Winfrey1, Academy Award nominee Tom Wilkinson2, Academy Award winner Cuba Gooding, Jr.3, Academy Award nominee Tim Roth4, Grammy®-winning artist Common5, Giovanni Ribisi, Carmen Ejogo, and Lorraine Toussaint.

SELMA will be available in a Blu-ray Combo Pack with UltraViolet™ that includes an in-depth exploration of the making of the film, historical newsreels, a video for the Academy Award-winning song “Glory,” featuring John Legend and Common, commentary by director Ava DuVernay and actor David Oyelowo, a photo gallery and more.



SELMA Blu-ray Combo Pack

The SELMA Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film, as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· The Road to Selma

· Recreating Selma

· “Glory” Music Video featuring John Legend and Common

· Historical Newsreels

· Photo Gallery

· Deleted and Extended Scenes

· National Voting Rights Museum and Institute

· Selma Student Tickets: Donor Appreciation

· Commentary by director Ava DuVernay and actor David Oyelowo

· Commentary by director Ava DuVernay, director of photography Bradford Young and editor Spencer Averick



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition

· National Voting Rights Museum and Institute

· Selma Student Tickets: Donor Appreciation



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 





SELMA Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition plus a look at the National Voting Rights Museum and Institute and Selma Student Tickets: Donor Appreciation.








SELMA

Street Date: May 5, 2015 (Blu-ray Combo/DVD/VOD)

April 21, 2015 (Digital HD)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for disturbing thematic material including violence, a suggestive moment, and brief strong language

Canadian Rating: PG for violence and mature theme


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for that info. Mike, I'll be looking forward to owning a stream of this classic from vudu in April

you do good work here Man:T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updated with cover art


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*EVERY HIGH SCHOOL IN THE U.S. TO RECEIVE
ACADEMY AWARD®-WINNING “SELMA” ON DVD*

Paramount Continues Successful “Selma for Students” Initiative Launched During the Film’s Theatrical Run



HOLLYWOOD, CA (April 24, 2015) – In celebration of the home entertainment debut of director Ava DuVernay’s inspirational and Academy Award-winning epic “SELMA,” Paramount Home Media Distribution announced today that every high school in the U.S., both public and private, will receive a copy of the DVD free of charge. In addition, teachers can receive free companion study guides to help further illuminate the remarkable historical events depicted in the film.



“Our ‘SELMA’ filmmaking journey has had man‎y highlights, but to me, the response from students and educators has been the most magnificent part of the experience. To think that this triumphant story of dignity and justice will be available to every high school in this country is a realization of many dreams and many hopes,” said director Ava DuVernay. “I applaud Paramount on this extraordinary effort, and salute the teachers who will provide classes and context on the work of Dr. King and his comrades to the young minds of our nation.”



“The response from students and teachers to our ‘Selma for Students’ initiative was overwhelmingly positive and we are delighted to be extending the campaign,” said
Megan Colligan, president, Worldwide Distribution and Marketing, Paramount Pictures. “During the film’s theatrical run more than 300,000 young people were able to see the film for free. By providing DVDs to all of the high schools in the country, we hope to reach all 18 million high school students with the film’s powerful and inspiring story. With many of these students preparing to vote for the first time in next year’s elections, it is especially fitting that they witness the bravery and fortitude of those who fought to establish the Voting Rights Act of 1965.”



Teachers who would like to receive a copy of the “SELMA” companion study guide can visit http://bazaned.com.



“SELMA” won the Academy Award® and the Golden Globe Award for Best Original Song for “Glory” by Common & John Legend. The film was nominated for an Academy Award® for Best Picture and Golden Globe Awards for Best Picture, Best Actor and Best Director.



From Paramount Pictures, Pathé, and Harpo Films, “SELMA,” a Plan B, Cloud Eight Films, and Harpo Films production in association with Ingenious Media, tells the incredible story of how Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. led the epic march from Selma to Montgomery to secure equal voting rights in an event that forever altered history.



The film is produced by Christian Colson, Dede Gardner, Jeremy Kleiner, and Oprah Winfrey. The film is executive produced by Brad Pitt, Cameron McCracken, Diarmuid McKeown, Nik Bower, Ava DuVernay, Paul Garnes and Nan Morales. The film is written by Paul Webb. “SELMA” is directed by Ava DuVernay.



“SELMA” is available now on Digital HD and will be available on Blu-ray™ and DVD May 5th.​


----------



## qixuedecs (May 4, 2015)

yes,i think so,thanks for your sharing


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. I will check this movie out. Always liked historical docudrama's. There was some controversy in regards to how LBJ was portrayed but overall the movie from what I can tell is worth watching. In regards to LBJ, there is an excellent series on PBS that shows his side and after watching both (his and this movie), one can make up their own mind in regards to that "controversy".


----------

